# New wiring loom



## Paul fairall (Sep 20, 2020)

Bought a new wiring loom for 1962 mf35. Wiring colours do not match, well most of them. I figured the brown wire with a big a loop terminal goes on the solenoid then there is a pink wire with a large female spade and smaller female spade on pink wire I guess go to the dynamo. Going in the same direction on the loom is a wire covered in black insulation that looks like it’s brown with a small loop that may go onto a fitting with a pipe connected. I found this does not have voltage until the engine is started and then has 10v briefly.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Paul,

That wire goes to your "thermostart" heater on your intake manifold.









The thermostart is used for cold weather starting. If you hold the keyswitch halfway in the spring loaded position to starter, it will apply 12V to the thermostart. In cold weather, you hold it there for 15-30 seconds, depending on results. It heats diesel fuel and puts it into the intake manifold. Some guys say it injects fire into the manifold. I never checked it to see what it does exactly.


----------



## Paul fairall (Sep 20, 2020)

Many thanks. Now what I need is the correct wiring diagram. The one I found doesn't show the heater but shows an oil pressure switch, the colours of the wires on the diagram do not match the new loom, but at least the new loom wire to the heater is the same as the old


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The one who sold you the wiring harness should be able to give you a wiring diagram.
Anyhow, where did you buy it? Do you have a link to the seller?

This is a harness from Agriline, maybe it can help you to trace and identify your connections:
https://www.agrilineproducts.com/me...bebd7f71dc776ee12c/5/0/5014_mf35_-_2017_1.jpg
Note that they have the wrong colours at the control box (regulator), F (should be the yellow/green wire that goes to the dynamo) and D (should be the yellow wire that goes to the dynamo).
The white/blue "Ignition" is the wire that goes to the safety switch, and then becomes the white/red wire at the starter solenoid.

Attached is a original wiring diagram that should help as well.

*** Edit
Uploading an image file to this forum made a mess, as usual.
Attached a pdf with the image instead.
***


----------



## Paul fairall (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks for your help. Loom came from Agriparts, seems 4 wires to the regulator orange, pink ( goes to dynamo ) brown, black. Neutral switch red/white and green. Green goes to key switch. Slowly tracing them. I was waiting for my friend to get a new ammeter as the screw terminals on the back looked like they would break so didn’t want to disturb them and leave the tractor stranded. The link to agriline doesn’t work but I’ll look them up.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is the Agriline diagram.


----------



## Paul fairall (Sep 20, 2020)

Completely different


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Paul fairall said:


> Completely different


Yes, that was expected, but you can arrange your harness like the one in the picture, and then identify the wires/connections.

It says "Fuel gauge" on a piece of tape. Is that correct?


----------



## Paul fairall (Sep 20, 2020)

I believe so as there is a fuel gauge but the only thin black wire has a bullet connector that I assumed goes to the regulator and the other end has a ring to go to the sender unit. When I get to look at the tractor again I will be able check each wire end to end


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Paul fairall said:


> I believe so as there is a fuel gauge but the only thin black wire has a bullet connector that I assumed goes to the regulator and the other end has a ring to go to the sender unit. When I get to look at the tractor again I will be able check each wire end to end


If you compare the harness to the one from Agriline, it looks like it is the ground ("Earth") connection.


----------



## Paul fairall (Sep 20, 2020)

Does the regulator have a ground terminal


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Paul fairall said:


> Does the regulator have a ground terminal


Yes, it is the "E" terminal on the control box (regulator). Look at mf35_wiring.pdf, you see a connection to a earth symbol.


----------



## Paul fairall (Sep 20, 2020)

Ok so the fuel gauge must have its own wiring


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Paul fairall said:


> Ok so the fuel gauge must have its own wiring


Yes, this is the "main" harness. Lights, for instance, are not included.
This shows the connections on the control box:
https://www.autoelectricsupplies.co.uk/image_uploads/160704b_large.jpg


----------



## Paul fairall (Sep 20, 2020)

Cool can you tell me which wires go to each and where they come from.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

As I said, arrange the harness (on the table) like it is arranged in the Agriline picture. Then you can identify the wires and connections.


----------



## Paul fairall (Sep 20, 2020)

I will do that tomorrow thanks


----------

